# Raleigh Un-obtainium



## TR6SC (Jun 8, 2017)

I bought a DL-1 several months ago. I have looked everywhere for replacement non-reflector pedal rubber. Easier said than done.
Finally....
eBay Malaysia. A little scary, but they are absolutely perfect!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 8, 2017)

Raleigh briefly had bicycles partially built and assembled in Malaysia in the 1970s. Every-so-often an LTD-3 or a Sports turns up that was Made in Malaysia.


----------

